# Talking in groups



## Tripple Step (Mar 28, 2012)

One of the things I have had the most trouble with is talking in groups of 3 people or more. I could never get truly comfortable, I didn't know what to say even though the group was made of people I knew and they discussed topics that I was familiar with. I just felt awful and awkward and I tended to be completely quiet and over thinking whatever I could have said or done.

Anyway, this past week I have managed on three separate occasions to feel somewhat at ease during group conversations. On Saturday during a party I was in a group of people I didn't know too well and I managed to contribute to the conversation. It felt natural and talking flowed quite well.

The two other counts were at work with people I know, but don't completely feel comfortable around. Again the conversations flowed, and it didn't feel forced or awkward.

What makes me extra pumped about this, is how natural it felt. I didn't think too much beforehand and I didn't force anything. This must mean that my fundamental thoughts regarding being around people and social situations are starting to change for the better.

I guess it just go to show, keep challenging yourself and never, ever give up!


----------



## rajjer01 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great Job! I have a lot of trouble with this too and your right you just have to keep taking those kinds of risks


----------

